# Wild tiny melons and wild squash things?



## kbsangel86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Located in southeastern NC, about 20 miles from the ocean, and 3 miles from a river. The melon type plant appeared last year (and again this year, significantly larger). Looks almost like a delicate ivy, with curlie Q's and little 1inch long cucmber scented melon looking things. 

The wild squash thing appeared 4-6 weeks ago, has yellow/orange flowers and it looks like a squash, just green and lumpy.

I have chickens that get to free range (but they stay in our yard) and get scraps. I haven't seen these anywhere before. I even hunted through the woods. Any ideas what these things are, and can I eat them?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The top one is a random squash, pumpkin or maybe gourd cross seed that grew.


I don't remember what the second plant is of the top of my head but have seen it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The second one sort of looks like our wild cucumber but without the spines.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

The little ones are some kind of passion fruit; I recognize fruit/seeds. The 1st squash looks just like a type of bitter gourd, much prized in Asia...


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cucamelon is what the second one looks like.


----------

